# Name für ein Browsergame gesucht!



## XGremliN (5. Dezember 2003)

Hallo zusammen.
Wie schon im Betreff erwähnt suche ich noch einen einprägsamen, aussagekräftigen Namen für ein Browsergame, was ich gerade entwickle.

Bei dem Spiel handelt es sich um ein Trading-Card-Game imStile von Yu-Gi-Oh! oder Pokemon-Cards.

Ich habe jetzt eine erste spielbare Version erstellt und möchte das ganze nun als Projekt bei sourceforge.net anmelden.
Leider fiel mir bisher noch kein Name ein, der mir so richtig gut gefallen hat.

Wenn jemand einen guten Namen hat, kann er ihn ja hier posten.
Derjenige, dessen Vorschlag später übernommen wird, wird auf der Seite dann unter Impressum mit erwähnt werden.
Anders kann ich nichts bieten, da das Spiel als Freeware erscheinen soll.

Also, wenn euch ein Name einfällt bitte posten.

Danke schon mal an alle für eure Vorschläge.

Gruß XGremliN


----------



## XGremliN (5. Dezember 2003)

Noch eine etwas genauere Beschreibung:

ein Kampf geht über 3 Runden, von denen man mindestens 2 Runden gewinnen muss
du wählst vor dem Kampf 3 Karten und deren Reihenfolge, wie du die Karten einsetzen willst
jede Karte hat spezifische Werte für Angriff, Verteidigung und Angriffsart
die Angriffsarten spielen eine große Rolle, da die Effektivität je nach Angriffsart der generischen Karte variiert (dieses Feature ist aber zur Zeit noch nicht implementiert)
du kannst jederzeit neue Karten kaufen, vorausgesetz du hast genügend Punkte
zur Zeit ist es nur möglich gegen den Computergegner anzutreten, aber Kämpfe gegen menschliche Mitstreiter sollen noch eingebaut werden

Es spielt in einem Fantasy-"Universum". 
An Monstern hab ich an Elfen, Zwerge, Zombies, Vampire, Skelette, Ritter, Engel, irgendwelche mutierte Tiere, Drachen, Seeungeheuer, Sagengestalten (wie Harpyen, Minotaurus usw.) gedacht, bzw. ich hab da schon Bilder, muss aber noch passende Werte dazu finden. 

Auf jeden Fall soll es ein anderer Planet sein, da dort dann wegen der Spielfiguren verschiedene Zeiten gleichzeitig laufen müssten.


----------



## Fey (5. Dezember 2003)

Ähem, mir fällt zwar auch kein Name ein und sorry für das Offtopic....

....aber:



> An Monstern hab ich an Elfen, Zwerge, Zombies, Vampire, Skelette, Ritter, Engel, irgendwelche mutierte Tiere, Drachen, Seeungeheuer, Sagengestalten (wie Harpyen, Minotaurus usw.) gedacht, bzw. ich hab da schon Bilder, muss aber noch passende Werte dazu finden.



Elfen sind Monster? Da muss ich als Elfenfreundin doch stark dagegen sprechen.  Bei Zwergen könnte ich das doch noch durchaus verstehen, aber Elfen. 

Zwinkernde Grüße,
Melanie


----------



## XGremliN (8. Dezember 2003)

Engel sind auch keine Monster ... und?

Ersetz doch einfach das Wort Monster durch das Wort Charaktere.
Monster war evtl. unpassend, aber so weiss eigentlich gleich jeder, was gemeint ist.


----------



## Blade_Neo (8. Dezember 2003)

Wie wäre es mit:

Galaxie Quest
Out Of Space
Card-MasterZ
Ca-Ma-On (Card-MasterZ-Online)


MfG,
Blade_Neo


----------



## MiLa (8. Dezember 2003)

Wie wärs ganz simpel mit "Wädika" - Wähle die Karten


----------



## Tim C. (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lars Michelsen _
> *Wie wärs ganz simpel mit "Wädika" - Wähle die Karten  *


Alternativ dann Choyoca (klingt irgendwie, wie ein Kakao Getränk ) für Choose your cards


----------



## XGremliN (8. Dezember 2003)

@Blade_Neo
Die letzten beiden (Card-MasterZ, Ca-Ma-On (Card-MasterZ-Online)) kommen in die engere Auswahl.

@Lars Michelsen
Find ich nicht sehr passend.

@Tim Comanns
Klingt wirklich irgendwie nach Kakao.

Ich hab dem Spiel derzeit den Arbeitstitel TraCaGa (TRAding-CArd-GAme) verpasst, der gefällt mir aber nicht so richtig super gut!

Erstmal danke für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## MiLa (8. Dezember 2003)

> Card-MasterZ



1³³7 würd ich sagen - mit großem *Z*  - hat was...


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. Dezember 2003)

Mit Fantasy, und "Monstern" wie Elfen, Drachen, Engeln, etc. würd ich mal was mittelalterliches verbinden. Alleine deswegen sollte der Name vielleicht auch etwas entsprechendes an sich haben.
Gut eignen sich da IMHO schwedische, lateinische oder französische Wörter oder Namen. Zur Inspiration kannst Du Dir ja einfach mal Buchtitel, Rollenspielseiten oder Liedertitel von Corvus Corax, In Extremo, Saltatio Mortis, usw. hernehmen - das sollte schon eine ganze Menge Wörter bieten, vor allem die schwedischen Titel klingen da meist sehr passend.
Ansonsten irgendeine der fiktiven Sprachen aus dem Fantasy-Bereich: Sindarin, Isdira, Sperethiel, und und und...


OT:


> Bei Zwergen könnte ich das doch noch durchaus verstehen, aber Elfen.


Seh ich auch so. 
Was ist ein toter Zwerg auf dem Grund eines Ozeans?










Platzverschwendung.


----------



## JohannesR (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Blade_Neo _
> *Wie wäre es mit:
> 
> Galaxie Quest
> ...



Galaxy Quest - Wie kreativ  
Card-MasterZ - Wie l33t! 

*Nichts für ungut*


----------



## XGremliN (8. Dezember 2003)

Manne Frache, was bedeutet "1³³7" bzw. "l33t"?


----------



## MiLa (8. Dezember 2003)

Zu dem Thema hab ich doch gleich mal mein 1337 Google angeschmissen (http://www.g00gl3.de) und das hat folgenden eintrag in einem Online-Lexikon ausgespuckt:

1337 bzw. 1³³7 usw. Definition


----------



## Erpel (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *
> Ansonsten irgendeine der fiktiven Sprachen aus dem Fantasy-Bereich: Sindarin, Isdira, Sperethiel, und und und...
> *



Klingonisch. Nur auf Mundpropaganda musste dann wahrscheinlich verzichten.

http://www.g00gl3.de - wahahahahahahha wie geil.


----------



## MiLa (9. Dezember 2003)

Wo wir grad beim thema http://www.g00gl3.de sind ( ich benutz die nurnoch  )

Ich habe noch folgende Links für euch...

http://www.alltooflat.com/geeky/elgoog/ - Spiegelverkehrt
http://www.google.com/intl/xx-klingon/ - Klingonisch

Zwar etwas OT, aber kann ja nicht schaden, was?
Vieleicht findest du auf der klingonischen Google Seite auch ein lustiges Wort, was du benutzen kannst


----------



## Erpel (9. Dezember 2003)

Liegt das an Opera, dass das spiegelverkehrte an der rechten Seite Klebt?


----------



## Blade_Neo (10. Dezember 2003)

Galaxy Quest - Wie kreativ  
Card-MasterZ - Wie l33t! 
@johannes:   Ich weiß ist mir erst später aufgefallen dass es Galaxy Quest gibt, sry.. 

Hi,
hab noch ne kleine Ladung:

Tradin' CardZ (das "Z" gefällt uns doch so *gg*)
Magic CardZ (evtl abk. MaCardZ)
ICardIMaster'ZIOnline~-> (mit verzierung 
CardPlanet
WoOfCa (World of CardZ)

So,
dass sollte wieder für genügend Gesprächsstoff sorgen 

MfG,
BladeNeo

p.S: l33t


----------



## MiLa (10. Dezember 2003)

> Liegt das an Opera, dass das spiegelverkehrte an der rechten Seite Klebt?



Ja, scheint so...mit Mozilla liegts ziemlich genau in der Mitte...


----------



## XGremliN (10. Dezember 2003)

OK Leute ich glaub ich hab jetzt genug Vorschläge von euch gehört  -  und auch genug anderes Zeugs.

Ich werd mich mal mit meinen Kumpels auf ein, zwei, drei .... sieben Bierchen zusammensetzen und dann nochmal drüber nachgrübeln.

Tritzdem Danke.


----------



## Erpel (10. Dezember 2003)

Bier ist gut bei der Namensfindung. 
Viel Erfolg.


----------



## Bypass41 (10. Dezember 2003)

Bierchen?


----------



## XGremliN (11. Dezember 2003)

Hab mich jetzt fast für einen Namen entschieden.
2 Kandidaten stehen noch zur Wahl. Und zwar
 - Dark Age of Agoried
 - The Fall of Agoried
(Agoried ist heist die Welt, in der das Spiel angesiedelt ist)

Welcher meint ihr ist besser?


----------



## MiLa (11. Dezember 2003)

Agoriedal DreamZ  Wäre noch ein neuer Vorschlag...



> - Dark Age of Agoried
> - The Fall of Agoried



Hm, find ich beides nicht so prickelnd, errinert mich irgendwie immer an Dark age of Camelot (oder so?! ) und The fall of Max Payne...


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. Dezember 2003)

Wie wär's mit "End of Agoried" oder "Ruin of Agoried" oder sowas? Aber wieso überhaupt ein englischer Name, auf Deutsch finden sich auch gut klingende Namen für Fantasy-Welten.


----------



## XGremliN (11. Dezember 2003)

Dann eben "Das Schicksal Agorieds" oder "Der Untergang Agorieds". Besser?


----------



## Erpel (11. Dezember 2003)

Die Legende von Agoried

Da ist sogar noch Platz für ne spannende Story.


----------



## XGremliN (11. Dezember 2003)

Auch nicht schlecht. Ne Story habbich ja auch schon und der Name würde dazu passen.


----------



## pinzi (7. August 2004)

Habt ihr auch Ideen für den Namen meines Browsergames?
Es wird so Ähnlich wie Inselkampf  und Oceanfight werden..
D.h. mit Inseln, Ozeanen, Aufbau etc..


----------



## ShadowMan (7. August 2004)

Hi! 

Ich find Card-MasterZ am besten, da es das Spiel auch ein wenig beschreibt. Bei den anderen komischen Namen kann sich ein normalsterblicher nichts drunter vorstellen find ich  

Zum Thema l33t:

"Es wird oft im Internet von *script kiddies*  (...) genutzt"  

LG,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## da_Dj (7. August 2004)

Der Vorschlag mit "Magic Cards" war ganz toll, the gathering bz.w wizards of the coast werden sich dann sicher an dich wenden =] [Man sollte vorher immer mal schauen was es da schon gibt  ] Wobei Magic mit seinen Welten schon richtig schön ist


----------



## Becky-chan (9. November 2010)

Vielleicht "Cards of Faith" ^^


----------

